# convert NTSC to FAT or FAT32



## xoxoxoxoxoxo (Aug 23, 2004)

My dad is looking for something about mp3 files and flash memory...
He wants to know how to convert NTSC into FAT or FAT32.
If anyone could help, that would be awesome!  
~Sunshine~


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

xoxoxoxoxoxo said:


> He wants to know how to convert NTSC into FAT or FAT32.


    

As far as I know, NTSC stands for "National Television System Committee" which is responsible for the specifications of the analog television system in use in Canada, Japan, South Korea, the United States, and some other countries. More information at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTSC

As far as I know FAT and FAT32, refer to two variations of "File Allocation Table" which is file system developed by Microsoft for MS-DOS and is the primary file system for consumer versions of Microsoft Windows. More information at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32

Is your dad trying to capture analog video from some type of source (camcorder, VCR, DVD player, etc) and save it as some type of video files on a computer?

As far as I know, MP3 is short for MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3. It is a file format for storing digitized audio and as far as I know it does not support any video.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

OP probably meant NTFS, I don't know much about cards but I would assume you could just stick it in the device and select format from the menu which will format it with the appropiate file system for that device.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

thecoalman said:


> OP probably meant NTFS ...


I have been working with video waaaaaay too long. The possiblity that *xoxoxoxoxoxo* actually meant NTFS never even crossed my mind.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Tell us what device you're talking about. NTFS would typically be on hard disks, not FLASH media. AFAIK, I've never seen FLASH media that will format with NTFS, it's normally FAT formatted.


----------

